# Removing Wax on a turning block



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have turned a few things in the shop over the years but don't spend time making bowls, that is about to change. I recently got a few burls and they came coated in wax. I have never turned burls and so I have never had to remove this wax do i need to remove this or will it just turn it off as i make my project how do i remove the wax. Your Help is greatly appreciated. Lance


----------



## ihmserv (Jan 29, 2008)

just turn it away, thats what most of us do. 
point to note, how long have the blanks been sitting.
if totally coated with wax they may have been sealed while still wet and may warp or check when you start turning.
if i am unsure of the moisture content, I usually rough turn and let sit then check the moisture before finish turning.

just my way of doing it.

IAN


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

that works but i want to cut a few of these into panels


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, Well if your going to glue them up, you have to make sure to cut off al the wax, otherwise the wax does not limit any other woodworking. What wood is the burls? I have only used maple and dogwood.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Dude,

I cut my ebony up and glue it into wider pieces. To remove the wax I use a spokeshave. Gets it off quickly and cleanly.

Steve


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks for the feedback my woodguy also says a scraper or a spoke shave will work and to take my time unless turning he said you were right it will turn away he said rough it out if the moisture is too high pack it in a box full of shavings and wait a few weeks to turn it some more repeat if needed


----------



## slimjim145 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use turning stock for small projects like candle holders. I just use a scraper and it works great. I scrape the glue off because I would think the glue would gum up my table saw and jointer blades.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks for all the help i hope a bunch of people see this i know i cant be the only one to ask


----------

